# Best HGVC in Las Vegas for family with teens



## Wexflyer (Jul 22, 2010)

There are several posts over the years about the advantages/disadvantages of the three HGVC properties in Las Vegas. I would like to ask which is the "best" from a specific perspective: Family with two teen children. No interest in gambling, or in most of the stuff that is touted as staying in Vegas. Instead, if we were to go there it would be a question of lounging by the a (hopefully nice) pool, and using as a base for day trips to Hoover Dam, various lakes, parks, etc.

Any insight appreciated!


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 22, 2010)

If you have no interest in gambling, I recommend the HGVC on the Strip location.  They do not have a casino, no smoking inside, and they have a nice pool complex and movie/game room for kids.  You are close enough to get to things, but far enough that you do not have to worry about the kids running into the shadier elements of Vegas.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 22, 2010)

"Las Vegas for family" is an oxymoron. Don't do it! You will be embarassed all the time with your teenage kids, bad stuff is all over in your face. You can not avoid it.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 22, 2010)

The Strip location would be best for all the reasons noted above, and it is the newest location.  It also has a nice deli / shop for a light meal without having to leave the property, which is nice if you are spending a day at the pool.

I'm sure you've done your homework and are very aware of the "bad stuff", so no need for lectures here (but some people just can't seem to help themselves...).

Kurt


----------



## feed the otter (Jul 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> "Las Vegas for family" is an oxymoron. Don't do it! You will be embarassed all the time with your teenage kids, bad stuff is all over in your face. You can not avoid it.



I remember about 10 or 15 years ago Vegas was actually TRYING to tout itself as a family friendly vacation area: huge pool areas, cheap buffets, lots to do and see in the area (aside from the obviously more adult attractions), and loads of sunshine.  While I never had too much in the way of high expectations that the marketing campaign would catch on (and in fact it did not, as evidenced by the ensuing "What happens in Vegas . . . " campaign that about became a household phrase) there are plenty of great things to do around there without stepping foot inside a casino or anyplace else not appropriate for the kids.

The adults on the other hand might have to split up into shifts between watching the kids and giving it all away at the casino tables.  :hysterical: 

Hopefully you can make there when it's not quite so HOT!!! Have a great trip.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 22, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> I'm sure you've done your homework and are very aware of the "bad stuff", so no need for lectures here (but some people just can't seem to help themselves...).
> 
> Kurt



My advice is an lecture, and your assumption (without any basis) that OP has done his/her research on "Las vegas for family" is?:annoyed: 

I have seen enough embarrased families and totally stressed out young girls in Vegas in recent years to make that comment. I thought that is what TUG is all about: educating others!

See the TUG thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101185&highlight=Vegas+kids


----------



## lvkcwalker (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree - LV Strip location. We have enjoyed going to Lake Mead area, Hoover Dam, Red Rock Canyon, Death Valley, Mt. Charleston, Valley of Fire, Las Vegas Speedway...and never once set foot inside a casino!


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> My advice is an lecture, and your assumption (without any basis) that OP has done his/her research on "Las vegas for family" is?:annoyed:


The OP was not asking _*if *_they should come to LV, but _*which *_HGVC location would best suit their needs.  Given the question, there was no need to tell them they shouldn't come to LV at all, IMO.  That seemed like a lecture.

There are bad areas in Philladelphia that probably shouldn't be visited by a family with teenagers.  Do you tell people not to come to Philly when they ask for a recommendation on a place to stay?  

Kurt


----------



## Wexflyer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the informative replies. We were prepare to give a very wide berth to the casinos and other "entertainment" joints, but the fact that you can't even walk down the street without being propositioned over and over is probably going to give us pause.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 22, 2010)

Wexflyer said:


> Thanks to everyone for the informative replies. We were prepare to give a very wide berth to the casinos and other "entertainment" joints, but the fact that you can't even walk down the street without being propositioned over and over is probably going to give us pause.



Pigsdad, I rest my case :hysterical: 

Yes, certainly, when making recommendations for hotels in Philadelphia, I will recommend people to stay clear of certain hotels and locations based on crime, prostitution, etc. 

Just like Philadelphia has enough nice and safe places to stay with families, there are enough places in the world to go vacation without exposing the teenagers to Las Vegas. I just can not take my professor hat off


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wexflyer said:


> Thanks to everyone for the informative replies. We were prepare to give a very wide berth to the casinos and other "entertainment" joints, but the fact that you can't even walk down the street without being propositioned over and over is probably going to give us pause.



I was in Vegas recently, walked streets, and did not experience or see any solicitations.
Just stay away from the one-armed bandits, and I do not forsee any problems.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to agree - I wouldn't choose LV for a family trip.  There are lots better choices.  Besides the porn slappers, there are the billboards, cab signs, and bus signs on the strip that could have come out of a Playboy magazine.  And how about the drunks?  I have never seen so many sloppy drunks in my life as we did at the Fremont Street Experience! 

I just don't think it sends the right message to kids.  Yes, there are bad things in the world, and on the internet, but I don't have to choose to intentionally expose my kids to it.  YMMV 

If you want to do the desert with fabulous pools - how about Palm Springs?  Lots of TS's there....


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 22, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Pigsdad, I rest my case :hysterical:


Well, I guess you and I just differ in that I don't like to throw my particular moral beliefs in someone else's face.  Saying an unsolicited "Don't do it" is a lot different that saying that you would not choose it for _your _family.  To me, that is a big difference in how you come off in a public forum like this.  To each their own, I guess.

To the OP:  if you want more opinions on whether or not LV would be a good vacation for your family, just search a bit on the US - Western forum here.  There are pleny more threads other than the one started by sjuhalk that was linked here, and they provide a wide range of opinions.

Kurt


----------



## kckreardon (Jul 22, 2010)

*LV Strip location*

Was at the Strip location last month.  Pool area is very nice.  Saw a good number of teens at the pool.  For that matter there were kids of all ages.  The pool scene is low key and while mostly adult I think teens would fit in quite nicely.  There were no scheduled pool activities but teens might not really care about that.  

As has been noted this location is not adjacent to a casino.  The closest thing to the hotel is a CVS which is quite convenient.  

Our 1 bedroom was nice, service was good.  The spa is a neat feature at this location.  The workout facility is large with good equipment if that is important for your family.

I have also stayed at the HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton.  That location is very near the Hilton casino but the club property has a more of a residential feel.  While the pool is nice it is not as nice as the Strip location in my opinion.  Rooms at the LV Hilton location are in need of upgrading which I think I have read is underway or will be shortly.

I would say the Strip location would most suit your needs. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## feed the otter (Jul 23, 2010)

Wexflyer said:


> Thanks to everyone for the informative replies. We were prepare to give a very wide berth to the casinos and other "entertainment" joints, but the fact that you can't even walk down the street without being propositioned over and over is probably going to give us pause.



At the risk of dragging out what is already becoming a slightly contentious thread, I think you're making a mistake not going based only on what is being said here.

My cheap advice is that you take a cursory look elsewhere for information on things that might seem desirable to you, as far as things you can do with your family around there (day trip to Hoover Dam, etc).  After looking you may well decide it's not where you want to take your family, but I'm certain there is more to that decision than what you are reading here.

The sorts of things that make Vegas less than desirable for kids ARE avoidable.  The things that make it worth going with kids make the trip at least worth further consideration.

All good either way.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Jul 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I have to agree - I wouldn't choose LV for a family trip.  There are lots better choices.  Besides the porn slappers, there are the billboards, cab signs, and bus signs on the strip that could have come out of a Playboy magazine.  And how about the drunks?  I have never seen so many sloppy drunks in my life as we did at the Fremont Street Experience!



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  This is what makes Vegas fabulous fun.  Next time I would suggest Salt Lake City and there should be none of these distractions to distress your morals. :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  This is what makes Vegas fabulous fun.  Next time I would suggest Salt Lake City and there should be none of these distractions to distress your morals. :whoopie:



You know, it's not necessary to be sarcastic, or make it personal.  We are ALL entitled to our opinions around here.

The OP is thinking about taking KIDS to Las Vegas and that was what I was responding to.  Do you honestly think that Porn and sloppy drunks are "fabulous fun" for kids????


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Jul 23, 2010)

[Rude/sarcastic response deleted.  Please review the TUG posting rules.  DeniseM Moderator]



> Be Courteous
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 23, 2010)

OP we regularly take our family to Vegas we own on the strip and enjoy taking them to a show on every visit. Game works near MGM is a great place for teens who love video games. There are many places within a short driving distance to explore eg: Hoover Dam and Red Rocks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 23, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> "Las Vegas for family" is an oxymoron. Don't do it! You will be embarassed all the time with your teenage kids, bad stuff is all over in your face. You can not avoid it.



Geez, I'm glad we took our teenagers to Vegas before reading your post. Otherwise the kids wouldn't have had a great time. They see much worse just watching network TV than they ever saw in Vegas. Really, it didn't make them even flinch once.

For the OP, IMHO, HGVC LV Strip is the nicest for a resort layout with a great deli/convenience store and very nice pool area.

Here is a direct link to our photo album of the HGVC LV Strip resort. Just click the photo or, if that doesn't work, click the link in my signature and it will take you to our Webshots page with all our albums from different timeshares.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> You know, it's not necessary to be sarcastic, or make it personal.  We are ALL entitled to our opinions around here.
> 
> The OP is thinking about taking KIDS to Las Vegas and that was what I was responding to.  Do you honestly think that Porn and sloppy drunks are "fabulous fun" for kids????



I'm trying to figure out how a question about which HGVC location to go to has turned into a discussion about kids in Vegas. I'm assuming everyone knows that kids LIVE in Vegas right? You just have to be a parent, just like any other day of the weeks. Be selective about when/where you go.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a true episode that happened recently:

I was walking in a touristy area of Philadelphia near the independence hall. A touristy looking lady with Map in hand stopped me near a busy intersection and asked me directions for the liberty bell. She was standing on the curb and as she began to speak, I saw a motorcyclist loose control of his bike and about to hit this lady from behind. As a reflex action, I pushed the lady to the side to prevent injuries. I told her to be careful in big cities as there are some crazy drivers out there. Lady thanked me. 

Another Tourist (tourist A) standing close to me scolded me for pushing the lady when all she wanted was directions for the liberty bell. The lady never asked to be saved from the traffic, he said. Stick to what is asked, he said with great annoyance.  

Person B (a local) watching the entire episode approached me and gave me hard time for my moral beliefs on "dangers in big cities" and told me how dare I give a lecture on "some drivers are crazy in USA." The lady obviously has done her research on traffic in Philadelphia before deciding to visit, he said. You just can not help but give a lecture when you see an opportunity, he said with a frown (he noticed that I was wearing a hat with the logo of a local university). He continued to tell me that he and his family have walked all over philadelphia, without much attention towards traffic or traffic signs, and they have never been hit by any cars, cycles or horses. 

I looked at the building housing the liberty bell and walked away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Doug - Of course a lot of kids live in Las Vegas, but I don't think families that live there stay on the strip with their kids.  I think LV is fun for adults, but I think it sends the wrong message to kids.  That's just my personal opinion, and you don't have to agree with me, but I have the right to express my opinion - as do you.

Some of the posters in this thread have attacked other posters who don't agree with their point of view.  That's not tolerated on TUG.  

Attack the issues folks - not other posters.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't believe you guys.  I take my 6 and 3 year old children to Vegas at least once per year, and they have NEVER seen any of those things.  Smart parents know how to negotiate the areas.   He only asked about the Hilton, but if you want to take your kids to Vegas, take them to Tahiti Village.  Huge pool complex with Beaches and Floating River.  Huge rooms (each side of the 2 bedroom has a seperate living room), no casino anywhere in site, right next to the Outlet malls if you need to shop, close to the 215 freeway if you want to go into a good "family oriented" town right next store (Henderson), restaurants on site.

I will put that place up against any family destination.  In case anyone does not know, Disneyland is built right next to a pretty bad part of Anaheim.  I parked my car on the street once (next to the Disneyland Hotel) and came back out only to see 2 guys carrying my stereo out of my car.  There was a group of people sitting on the lawn in lawn chairs watching them do it, but saying nothing.  

I have no problem taking my kids to New York, Los Angeles, Phily, Washington DC, etc.  I do my homework and I can keep them away from the bad places.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 23, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how a question about which HGVC location to go to has turned into a discussion about kids in Vegas. I'm assuming everyone knows that kids LIVE in Vegas right? You just have to be a parent, just like any other day of the weeks. Be selective about when/where you go.



Unfortunately, Kids live in prisons, slums, and rehab centers also.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 23, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Unfortunately, Kids live in prisons, slums, and rehab centers also.




We need to stop generalizing a very large city (Vegas) with one 5 mile stretch of Las Vegas Blvd and a few blocks to the west side.  To say that Children should not go to Vegas, no matter HOW bad certain parts are is irresponsible.  That same thinking kept people from going to New York because people were getting mugged in a few areas.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2010)

RedDogSD - the OP was advised at the beginning of this thread to stay on the strip - you even recommended that earlier in the thread.  I personally don't like the atmosphere on the strip for kids, I think it sends the wrong message, and I would never let teenagers wander around there by themselves.  YMMV

Yes - you can take kids to LV and carefully protect them from things, but why not just go somewhere else?  Really - what is in LV for kids, that you can't find in a more wholesome venue?


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Jul 23, 2010)

[Out of compliance post deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 23, 2010)

Did you ask Tourist A and Person B if they were already TUG members?  With such strong opinions, sounds like they would fit right in here then! :rofl: 



sjuhawk_jd said:


> Here is a true episode that happened recently:
> 
> I was walking in a touristy area of Philadelphia near the independence hall. A touristy looking lady with Map in hand stopped me near a busy intersection and asked me directions for the liberty bell. She was standing on the curb and as she began to speak, I saw a motorcyclist loose control of his bike and about to hit this lady from behind. As a reflex action, I pushed the lady to the side to prevent injuries. I told her to be careful in big cities as there are some crazy drivers out there. Lady thanked me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Unfortunately, Kids live in prisons, slums, and rehab centers also.



I don't think this comment has anything to do with what the OP was asking. 

I've taken our daughter who was 15 at the time to Vegas along with her 14 year old cousin. We stayed at Polo Towers right on the strip and ranged from Freemont Street to Luxor. It is what you make it. It's no better and no worse than anything they'll see on cable TV right in the comfort of your own home.

I can appreciate that Vegas is not right for you family. However, you opinion and views don't necessarily reflect reality IMHO. Kids live normal lives in Vegas just like any other town. Kids are in prison in Vegas, just like any other town including you own. It's one thing to state your opinion once. It's entirely another to hammer at it so as to make everyone elses fit your ideals of what's right and what's not.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Doug - Of course a lot of kids live in Las Vegas, but I don't think families that live there stay on the strip with their kids.  I think LV is fun for adults, but I think it sends the wrong message to kids.  That's just my personal opinion, and you don't have to agree with me, but I have the right to express my opinion - as do you.
> 
> Some of the posters in this thread have attacked other posters who don't agree with their point of view.  That's not tolerated on TUG.
> 
> Attack the issues folks - not other posters.



Most locals stay away from the strip due to traffic. I have family that lives in Vegas and know a few others that live there as well. Some head for the stip on occasion to see the lights but, just like any other big city, who wants to go see the tourist stuff every day of their lives. It's just something that's there and tourists pay money to come see it. 

I don't believe I'm attacking anyone on this thread. My only intention is to post another view. We HAVE taken teenagers to Vegas and, despite the horrible picture painted of kids in Vegas, it wasn't that bad. They had a great time seeing all the mega resorts, the rides on top of the Stratosphere, the many different restaurants we ate at et..... We were parents on this trip and didn't gamble. Sure there are some pictures of half naked women but, have you opened a Cosmo, Self or other womens magazine lately? A teenager can pick up a magazine in the local grocery store that gives instructions on how to please her man.

Is Vegas a family destination? I'd have to say no, it's definately not a family destination. Can kids have a great time in Vegas. Sure they can. Is Vegas an evil place for families? No it's not. Just like any other destination, you have to pick and choose where you're going and what you want to see. 

There's Sigfried and Roy's Secrete Garden, the Conservatory at the Bellagio, The Canal Shops at the Ventien, The Forum Shops at Ceasers, the Fountain Show at Bellagio, a number of themed restaurants, more Cirque shows in one small stretch of pavement than anywhere else in the world, the worlds largest free standing atrium with the Luxor, Lake Mead Recreational Area, slow water rafting down the Colorado, day trips to the Grand Canyon, night helicopter flights to see the Vegas lights, an indoor amusement park at Circus Circus, Mount Charleston, Valley of Fire State Park et.....There are a LOT of family things to do in and around Vegas. One does not have to go down to Freemont street to see the hobo's holding up walls. You don't have to take in a burlesque show. You don't have to gamble while the kids stand at the casino enterance waiting for you. 

It's all in how you look at it and what you want to do. If all you want to do is see the bad things, then you better walk through life with your eyes closed. There's plenty of bad things to be seen in every town in America. Even small towns where housing has been depressed for years have issues with meth labs popping up. There's enough bad anywhere you go. Vegas is no better and no worse. 

So, to the original quesiton, I still say the LV Strip location is the best for families. More of a resort feel with better pools conducive to family time. I think it's a shame when someone purposely attempts to scare someone away from a vacation spot based on their personal beliefs and morals. I'm not so certain that this doesn't in some way viloate the spirit of TUG when they continue to hammer away at it. For one person, this isn't a debate, it's a moral crusade.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 24, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I don't think this comment has anything to do with what the OP was asking...



I think lot of stuff that is being written here has nothing to do with what OP was asking. That is the beauty of an online discussion; conversations can go in different directions based on what people are writing and the tone of those comments. 

Someone made a comment that kids live in Vegas, so it must be OK for kids to go there as tourists. My response to that was that kids live in slums, prisons, rehab centers, and also in active war zones. This fact does not make it safe or approriate for kids to visit these places (in my opinion). Readers and OP can make different conclusions, but do not blame me for writing my thoughts and opinioins in a free country. These are side conversations to what OP was asking, but important conversations nonetheless for somebody looking into TUG for all kinds of research. 

Write freely without anger or sarcasm, stay open minded to new learning (or lectures), educate others and let others educate based on what they know and believe in.


----------



## OrlandoTS (Jul 25, 2010)

I have brought my young children to LV many times and they love it! We have done the M&M store, Circus Circus, seen a few family friendly shows. They love the pools and have a great time.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 25, 2010)

OrlandoTS said:


> I have brought my young children to LV many times and they love it! We have done the M&M store, Circus Circus, seen a few family friendly shows. They love the pools and have a great time.



Finally, a voice of sanity in an otherwise silly-season.
Maybe keeping the kids in tow when going out on the town is a solution.
----------------------
Or visit Topeka, Kansas... Two days of balloon flights+races, 9/10-12!


----------

